# Nigel's Aquascaping & Water Garden -  Photos & Videos



## Nigel95 (13 Sep 2020)

Hi guys,

Decided to make a new journal to share some moments of my underwater world.

Hope you will enjoy it!

*Cinematic video about the nature aquarium and the story about Takashi Amano*


*45P Nano Aquascape*



45p Nano aquascape by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

*Microsorum sp. pearling*


Microsorum Plant Pearling O2 in a Water Garden - Photosynthesis by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

*Green neon tetra*


Simulans aquarium fish by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (15 Sep 2020)

green neon tetra by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Ags11 (15 Sep 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nigel95 (21 Sep 2020)

45p Forest scape from 2018


forest-scape-45p by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## NorthernDan (21 Sep 2020)

Looks great, quite unique!


----------



## Nigel95 (24 Sep 2020)

Some old pics does someone mind the reposting? 


forest 8 by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Oct 2020)

Love-hate relationship with those amano shrimp


amano by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

Great cleaners but I have also see them eating very expensive moss. It was adapting with new fresh shoots and suddenly  everything was gone lol. Maybe I should feed  them more


----------



## CooKieS (2 Oct 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> Love-hate relationship with those amano shrimp
> 
> 
> amano by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr
> ...



I hate them since they killed 2 of my otocinclus, the old and big females are always hungry and became very agressive...they eat soft plants like alternanthera, staurogyne, Some fine moss as you said...and IMO they are quite useless against algae. Did I mention the mess they make with soil and sand?


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Oct 2020)

CooKieS said:


> I hate them since they killed 2 of my otocinclus, the old and big females are always hungry and became very agressive...they eat soft plants like alternanthera, staurogyne, Some fine moss as you said...and IMO they are quite useless against algae. Did I mention the mess they make with soil and sand?


Yeah they are bastards. I do remember though in one of my first forests there was some hair algae in the mosses. Was still learning a lot and probably could fixed it with better conditions but didn't really know how back then. I added some amanos back then and they were really effective for that.  They did a better job than me with the toothbrush, cleaned it all and didn't come back, or it probably did but they maintained it by eating the algae?

Now a days I prefer to just have a lot of red cherries. Clithon sp (mini nerites) are also quite nice to keep rocks a bit cleaner. The shells can suffer with softer water and co2 though.


----------



## CooKieS (2 Oct 2020)

I do love snails, they do an amazing job on hardscape for sure  My water isn’t soft so they generally do well.
I do like neocaridina too but each rescape is a pain with all the shrimplets...


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Oct 2020)

CooKieS said:


> I do like neocaridina too but each rescape is a pain with all the shrimplets...


Yes lol this is a big PITA lol


----------



## noodlesuk (3 Oct 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> green neon tetra by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr



Some really lovely pictures, what camera/lens setup do you use? Apologies if this was answered elsewhere.


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Oct 2020)

noodlesuk said:


> Some really lovely pictures, what camera/lens setup do you use? Apologies if this was answered elsewhere.


That picture is with Canon 200d + 60mm macro lens.

Some shots in  this thread are older and shot with canon 700d.

Now a days I use 
Canon 200d
Canon 10-18 mm (final tank shots for diorama / depth styles)
Sigma 18-35 mm (FTS nature style, medium and close up shots) Love this lens for video projects.
Canon 60mm (close ups / macro work)


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Oct 2020)

Fissidens mini or fox idk... 


fissidens riccardia detail by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Oct 2020)

Love this little Boraras Brigittae fish. 


boraras brigittae-fish by Nigel 
Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Wookii (5 Oct 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> Love this little Boraras Brigittae fish.
> 
> 
> boraras brigittae-fish by Nigel
> Aquascaping, on Flickr



Absolutely awesome photo that Nigel! Makes it look like a 20 pounder!


----------



## Ady34 (6 Oct 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> Love this little Boraras Brigittae fish.
> 
> 
> boraras brigittae-fish by Nigel
> Aquascaping, on Flickr


Unbelievable 
Love a chilli rasbora.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (10 Oct 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> Great cleaners but I have also see them eating very expensive moss. It was adapting with new fresh shoots and suddenly everything was gone lol. Maybe I should feed them more


I have the same with SAE  I no longer have moss in my tank, they even eat young leaves from some plants..


----------



## Nigel95 (10 Oct 2020)

Making of Taihang Mountains


Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## noodlesuk (10 Oct 2020)

Wow, very nice, impressive video. The moss spores mix seems like a very smart way to get coverage on the rocks, never seen that idea before.


----------



## Nigel95 (16 Oct 2020)

Mikrogeophagus Ramirezi Fish Flexing On Camera



Mikrogeophagus Ramirezi Fish by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisD80 (16 Oct 2020)

Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing.

and this info is really useful, one day I hope to buy one or more of these specialist lenses for my DSLR


Nigel95 said:


> Now a days I use
> Canon 200d
> Canon 10-18 mm (final tank shots for diorama / depth styles)
> Sigma 18-35 mm (FTS nature style, medium and close up shots) Love this lens for video projects.
> Canon 60mm (close ups / macro work)


----------



## Nigel95 (18 Oct 2020)

Not a underwater photo this time!  This time some Dutch mushrooms in the forest. Nature in the Netherlands isn't the most exciting on the world to photograph. However when it's autumn those mushrooms become a perfect subject to capture with my camera.


Dutch Mushrooms Forest Autumn by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (22 Oct 2020)

Would you like to use this Anubias Snow White variant in your tank? It can be an eyecatcher for sure in your aquarium. Going to grow it in my farm tank and try it in a scape later to see if I like it. 😊


----------



## CooKieS (22 Oct 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> Would you like to use this Anubias Snow White variant in your tank? It can be an eyecatcher for sure in your aquarium. Going to grow it in my farm tank and try it in a scape later to see if I like it. 😊
> View attachment 155527


Had one pot of it that is coming next week from an French contest I won...excited to see how it grows.


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Oct 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Had one pot of it that is coming next week from an French contest I won...excited to see how it grows.


Me too very curious how it will do long term. Will it stay white? Right now it really pops lol against the green shades in my farm tank. Even if it will become a bit more green/white it can be a nice addition in a planted tank. Or even in a contest tank to pull the eye towards the main focal point.


----------



## Nigel95 (26 Oct 2020)

Autumn Vibes with Dutch Mushrooms


Dutch mushrooms by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (5 Nov 2020)

Mushroom shots are so cool, love them.


----------



## Chris Noto (6 Nov 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> That picture is with Canon 200d + 60mm macro lens.
> 
> Some shots in  this thread are older and shot with canon 700d.
> 
> ...


Gotta love a good macro lens for closeup work. I'm really loving your work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nigel95 (19 Dec 2020)

Close up Amano Shrimp


amano-macro by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (22 Dec 2020)

Bucephalandra by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Jan 2021)

nature aquarium aquascape by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (13 Jan 2021)

Playing around does anyone like this?


boraras-brigittae-digital-art by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (27 Jan 2021)

NEW cinematic video coming soon about the Nature Aquarium and the story of Mr. Takashi Amano on 30 January.


takashi amano nature aquarium by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (30 Jan 2021)

NEW Cinematic video about the nature aquarium and the story of Takashi Amano in Japan. Lot's of work to edit it together but was very fun to do, hope you like it


----------



## Nigel95 (9 Feb 2021)

Nature Aquarium


nature aquarium by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (21 Feb 2021)

Dutch Mushrooms 


dutch mushrooms forest by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (7 Mar 2021)

Have a nice weekend here is a shot of my 45p aquarium


45p aquarium by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (14 Mar 2021)

Inspiration from hiking today


moerputtenbrug by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Mar 2021)

aquascaping by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Apr 2021)

45P Nano Aquascape



45p Nano aquascape by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Apr 2021)

Farm tank explosion 


Time to clean the lily pipes, can't remember when I cleaned them for the last time... 




planted tank by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (21 Apr 2021)

Never stop trying 👊


aquascaping by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------

